# GORDON CTY, GA - GSD #3



## Myamom

http://picasaweb.google.com/ynotga/AnimalControlMay52008 

Gordon County Animal Control Department
Sue Henson, Director
790 Harris Beamer Road 

Calhoun, GA 30701

Phone: 706-629-3327


Email: [email protected] gordoncounty.org 

Office Hours:
Monday - Friday, 9:00 am - 5:00 pm



http://www.gordoncounty.org/Departments/PublicServices/AnimalControl/tabid/61/Default.aspx

They do not really have a contact person. You would just call and whoever answers the phone. They are not ran by police officers, it is two ladies and their family that works up there and a few inmates. They are all very nice. The shelter is VERY clean.



















We are not aware of anyone helping this shelter. 

(GSD #2 and #3 could potentially be the same dog??? can't tell as there was just a photoalbum sent out on this shelter...with pics of animals...no write ups or anything......the link is at the top of this page)


----------



## Myamom

Studying the pics...I don't think #2 and #3 are the same dog...and their pics were not grouped together in the photoalbum...I suspect there are at least 3 GSD's at this shelter. (there may be another...but the pic was too dark to tell) Anyone calling...please ask how many they have. Thanks.


----------



## wsumner26

This GSD looks very young??


----------



## Kuklasmom

I agree with Mary Ann; I don't think that #2 and #3 are the same dog.

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with the expenses for this dog. 

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ToFree24

Piercing eyes, staring to get OUT - reminds me of Buddy, we save right Danni ?


Young dog, wonderful face, long legs - what a beauty


----------



## ebrannan

Holy cow, it was hard to just scroll past those incredible kittens ... beautiful dogs, nice shelter, gorgeous Dobe in there too. 
bump


----------



## Myamom

This dog is a knockout!


(ebrannan - did you see that really cool kitten...orange with black/grey stripes??)


----------



## ebrannan

that is the one I was looking at. Geez, if the "no vacancy" sign wasn't lit here ... I would say, orange kitty and sad GSD come on up! And those two pups ... their ears are a little too long and soft, so I don't think they are PB, but the little sable is beautiful.


----------



## daniella5574

Yes, Kathleen- Stunning!!!


----------



## Strana1

has anyone made contact with this shelter?


----------



## Strana1

Ok I just spoke to the shelter, Daisy is 15 months, spayed, utd on shots and was on heartworm preventative. She is good with kids and other dogs. She is more interested in cats than she needs to be and is bad with livestock. They said there is some interest in her but nothing concrete so she is still urgent.

Daisy is also the only GSD they have right now.


----------



## Myamom

so...the other two? (hoping it's good news...)


----------



## Strana1

she just said they only have this one


----------



## mmackey

She is absolutely gorgeous! Is there any way to temp test any of these dogs?


----------



## LandosMom

> Originally Posted By: myamomhttp://picasaweb.google.com/ynotga/AnimalControlMay52008
> 
> Gordon County Animal Control Department
> Sue Henson, Director
> 790 Harris Beamer Road
> 
> Calhoun, GA 30701
> 
> Phone: 706-629-3327
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected] gordoncounty.org
> 
> Office Hours:
> Monday - Friday, 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gordoncounty.org/Departments/PublicServices/AnimalControl/tabid/61/Default.aspx
> 
> They do not really have a contact person. You would just call and whoever answers the phone. They are not ran by police officers, it is two ladies and their family that works up there and a few inmates. They are all very nice. The shelter is VERY clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not aware of anyone helping this shelter.
> 
> (GSD #2 and #3 could potentially be the same dog??? can't tell as there was just a photoalbum sent out on this shelter...with pics of animals...no write ups or anything......the link is at the top of this page)


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## rebelandduke

Okay – Here is the deal on these 3!

There is only one left.

Her name is Daisy, she is 15 months old. Up-to-date on everything. She needs some help on obedience training. 

She is the one that is more black than tan…but, I don’t really know which one Daisy is.

$ 25/ adoption.


----------



## Myamom

We're assuming this one is Daisy.

(did you happen to find out what happened to the other two?)


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## pupresq

I think the interior shot of the blanket b&t is the same dog as the two exteriors. If you look closely she's got a little circle of something dried over her nose in both pics and a tiny spot of white on her chest. I think the reason they're not grouped together is that someone was walking around the shelter and the first shot was taken walking down the stalls inside and the second was taken from outdoors. 

Anybody working on this girl and any local contacts? I know pulling from GA as a rescue can be tricky because of licensing stuff.


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## rebeccakukkie

Any updates on this beautiful GSD and the other 2 in the same shelter?


----------



## Strana1

When I called a few days ago this one was the only GSD at the shelter.


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## whitney

Is it just me, or does this shelter also seem to have two shep puppies in the photo album?


----------



## rebeccakukkie

Anyone working on this beautiful GSD? Yes, I see the puppies but not sure if they are pure!! They sure are CUTE!!


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## sravictor

Bump the girl to the front!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## mmackey

If only she could hop the next train to PA...... My boys would fall in love.....


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## pupresq

Does anyone know if this dog is still there? I called last week but didn't hear back.


----------



## sravictor

I did e-mail referring to her as Daisy and including her picture. I just received a reply that she has been adopted! Th response came from Sue Henson at Gordon County.


----------

